
'Power' move by male students ruffles U. of C. - ryanwaggoner
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/chi-u-of-c-mens-groupmay19,0,4707353.story
======
burke
It's always bugged me how few scholarships there are for white males, and how
taboo it is to suggest that perhaps society may be overcompensating in certain
areas.

On a related-yet-unrelated note, I think we should start a left-handed pride
movement. Anyone with me?

